# Satsuki, Ichigo 100% (Ecchi warning)



## PhoenixRoy (May 1, 2008)

Ecchi warning, no nudity at all. Manaka has all his clothes on, except his shirt is just pulled up. I'm sure the rest is self explanatory.


----------



## Curry (May 1, 2008)

OMG!  WIN! 

How do you manage such awesome lineart?


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 1, 2008)

Panties  
Kari.


----------



## ApplianceSearcher (May 1, 2008)

WIN! Gyahaha!


----------



## PhoenixRoy (May 1, 2008)

I pen tool'ed the whole thing. This is actually a work in progress, I plan on coloring the whole page and the page before this.

The more you post, the more work you get to see! Woot Woot Woot.


----------



## E∂ward (May 1, 2008)

lol, love it!!


----------



## PhoenixRoy (May 3, 2008)

thanks for the comments, more coming soon today.


----------



## Zaru (May 3, 2008)

At first I thought this is a manga coloring.

But this was completely drawn from scratch? Omg Ichigo 100% memories are coming back


----------



## Kyounkun (May 3, 2008)

whoa, this drawing kicks ass! i love ur lineart, u sempai hav amazing skills >__<


----------



## Jiraiya24 (May 3, 2008)

very nice artwork


----------



## PhoenixRoy (May 3, 2008)

No. This is a manga scan coloring. I just pen tooled over the original and then colored it for better quality. Here's the original page

[2']


----------



## maximilyan (May 10, 2008)

you perve .. anyway this is great artwork.


----------

